# Hair Dye, stretch mark cream and c-section question.



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. Hope you don't mind me asking a few questions in 1 post? 

Firstly I dyed my hair last week with a semi-perm colour and it didn't take. I want to try again with a better colour (still semi-perm) and wondered how long I should leave it before trying again?

Secondly, I have a tube of stretch mark cream from when Emmy was a bump. It's unopened but has been in my cupboard for about 2 and a half years - will it be ok to use now do you think?

Third one - once I have the swine flu jab, as I'm still breastfeeding Emmy will any immunity to the swine flu pass to her through my milk?

And finally, I am having a planned c-section and I know it can cause issued with breastfeeding and milk coming in (delay?). What, if anything can I do to help/ prepare for this, or what can be done to help at the time? 

Sorry for all the questions.

Thanks

Rosie. xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

The hair dye and stretch mark cream should be ok, I wouldn't think that you would need a delay with the hair dye.

I'm not sure about the swine flu question, you do pass immunity on through breast milk, so it may pass a little bit on, but I'm not sure for definite how much.

With regards to the c section, the more the baby feeds, the quicker your milk will start to come in.  There isn't always a big delay in milk coming and having a section, but just keep trying the baby at the breast in the first few hours.  Whilst you are still breastfeeding Emmy though, you shouldnt have any issue with it,

Hope you are doing ok,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hiya. Thanks so much for your reply. 

Good news on the cream as need to start using that pretty soon and the hair dye. Just need to decide whether to dye and get it cut or get it cut then dye it  

I suppose any immunity is better than none though so will hope that my GPs will call me in for it soon. 

The breastfeeding was fine after my last c-section as it was only 5 days early. This time I think they may do it more than a week sooner than my due date and was under the impression that earlier c-sections were the ones where there was possibly problems with the milk? Am kind of hoping Emmy will decide to give up on her own before next baby comes, but she's showing no signs as yet. If I did keep on feeding her right up until the birth would it cause any problems with the colostrum? For example could my colostrum come early and Emmy take it and be none for the new baby? I should know all this as have done the La Leche training, but sure we didn't cover that (unless my baby brain has blocked it out like everything else!).

Thanks again

Rosie. xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

the hormones released in pregnancy will produce colostrum mixed in with milk you are already producing, so don't worry, Emmy won't take any of it from the baby,

hope this helps,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks Em. Will I still get the yellow coloured clear colostrum I got for about 2 days after my last c-section (emergency) with having an earlier planned one and if I'm still feeding Emmy?

Sorry for another question  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

The section being earlier won't have an effect.  It may not be the strong yellow colour, as it will be mixed with the milk you are already producing, but the goodness will be there  

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Ah thank you. That's good to know. I tend to be a worrier and worry if things are different and don't know why.  

Thanks again hun.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

No problem, I am exactly the same!!!


----------

